# Escaped pet pigeon - have some questions



## Astrodragon (May 30, 2019)

My pet 1 1/2-year-old pigeon escaped from my apartment yesterday, he wasn't fledged yet when I rescued him, fell out of a nest somewhere up high, and had to hand feed him with a syringe. He has been in uber mating mode the last 2 weeks and managed to push his way around a plastic barrier to go after some feral pigeons outside. Now, I am not horribly worried, since the area he got into is just a closed-off alley/courtyard between three buildings in San Francisco, and seem to be completely sealed in with pigeon netting along the roofs stretching between buildings. A few pigeons found there way in, so have had 2, now 3 (4 with mine) living in that area. I had even considered letting him roam in that area, but couldn't verify full coverage of netting.

Anyways, as soon as he got out yesterday, he took off. Didn't see or hear from him til this morning, a few hours ago, just sitting in the window across from me. I have left the window open, tossed out some food, put his "girlfriend" on the ledge (plush pigeon) which always gets him bow cooing and running over to it, but nothing. I opened the window all the way to be sure he could see me, and when I call him, he looks around a lot then takes off almost as if running away.. He has slept on my pillow with me every single night for the last year and a half, of his own accord... so I dont think he dislikes me.

**Just as an update. He is in a fully enclosed area, about the size of an average 1 block alley, in fact, that is what it is, an alley between 2 buildings, but the front and back are sealed shut, and it has a pigeon net over the top. He has himself a mate, and seems to be quite happy, so I moved on and decided that feral rescues migh not be such a good idea, and got a domesticated King Pigeon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dont know. One of our males escaped his shed. I put his mate in a cage on the ground, played pigeon sounds on my ipad, and put food and water out. He eventually returned to the shed to his beloved girl but only after being chased by a hawk first. Hope your bird returns home soon. Dont give up.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How big is the area where they can fly around? Where do the other pigeons eat? Continue to put out food and water. I've released 
rescued pigeons before and sometimes they return after staying away for 2 days. Hopefully yours will come back.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

If he finds a mate they usually pair for life. In winter months he may search back for food possibly.


----------

